# reptile tattoos



## Shano92 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey all,

Just interested to see any reptile tattoos, especually some realistic stuff. 

Cheers Shane


----------



## pythons73 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ive got a snake skeleton on my lower arm,i will pictures when i get the camera working probably.


----------



## Shano92 (Sep 10, 2008)

bump,


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 10, 2008)

I want a snake around my wrist


----------



## Justdriftnby (Sep 10, 2008)

I have not had it done yet but I am working on it, just getting the scetches finished off by my brother, its been difficult getting my MD to stay still long enough, I have 2 to choose from but what the hell may get them both done


----------



## Justdriftnby (Sep 10, 2008)

and the 3rd but I wasnt sure on it, this 1 is coppied off the net I believe


----------



## Shano92 (Sep 10, 2008)

very nice justdriftnby, i i think i like the first one better. 
im hopefully gonna get a gonna clibing up my arm over my shoulder. 
anyone else with some pics?

Cheers Shane


----------



## Justdriftnby (Sep 10, 2008)

The 1st one is my fav too, was looking at having it done to look like it was tearing out of my shoulder, just waiting for it to be finished and then off to the shop


----------



## ben1200 (Sep 10, 2008)

awesome pics they will make great tats


----------



## cooper123 (Sep 10, 2008)

how much would 1 of those cost to get done??
i thought i would cost heaps cus long time to do all the detail, spoz it depends on the size


----------



## Bono888 (Sep 10, 2008)

That first pic is amazing Justdriftnby. I would certainly be wrapped if that was going to be my tatt!


----------



## dragozz (Sep 10, 2008)

yep first one is tops. You know I don't think you should look at money when getting a tat done, after all it's better to get it done slower cos once it's done you will have it for the rest of your life.


----------



## varley (Sep 10, 2008)

This one has been done in a japanese / realistic style but we are doing the belly in a diferent colour to give it more definition.


----------



## Shano92 (Sep 11, 2008)

thats really cool varley, post another pic once its finished. 

Cheers Shane


----------



## Fennwick (Sep 11, 2008)

i have a green python slithering through the southern cross on my right shoulder


----------



## Shano92 (Sep 11, 2008)

any pics????


----------



## saratoga (Sep 11, 2008)

I went in to get a reptile tattoo the other day...but the tattoist was scared of snakes...wouldn't touch it. I wanted to get BHP stripes on my albino carpet......have to try somewhere else I suppose!! Anyone here know a tattoist who is not scared of snakes??


----------



## fraser888 (Sep 11, 2008)

> i went in to get a reptile tattoo the other day...but the tattoist was scared of snakes...wouldn't touch it. I wanted to get bhp stripes on my albino carpet......have to try somewhere else i suppose!! Anyone here know a tattoist who is not scared of snakes??


 
rofl!!!!!


----------



## Noongato (Sep 11, 2008)

Im not scared of snakes, and tattoo. But i dont think any amount of $$ would convince me to tattoo your carpet, ahahahaha


----------



## larks (Sep 11, 2008)

Check this thread out, it would be the best snake head tattoo I have seen.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps/jungle-tattoo-89953


----------



## Emzie (Sep 12, 2008)

excuse the gut


----------



## Courtzrocks (Sep 12, 2008)

...what gut...nice tattoo...got no animal tattoo's...yet, just a band tattoo


----------



## MDPython (Sep 12, 2008)

Sweet tatt Emzie!...

MD


----------



## Moreliavridis (Sep 12, 2008)

i agree with MD python emzie!. lol


----------



## Emzie (Sep 12, 2008)

haha thanks


----------



## gregcranston (Sep 12, 2008)

MDPython said:


> Sweet tatt Emzie!...
> 
> 
> MD


 
I was going to post the same thing, but I wasn't sure if it was a bit innapropiate. Wow!


----------



## tattoolizzie (Sep 12, 2008)

Not really a snake, but mythological creatures I drew up once upon a time. Next one will be a snake though I think: black and grey carpet probably, over my left hip and extending up the left side.

Lizzie


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 12, 2008)

after so long of seeing Emzies tatt as the avator, i finally worked it out,...gee i'm dumb sometinmes,... 

great tatts everyone, i eventually want a beardy around my ankle,...


----------



## gregcranston (Sep 12, 2008)

I want to get a beardie too, just not sure where yet.


----------



## chrisso81 (Sep 12, 2008)

saratoga said:


> I went in to get a reptile tattoo the other day...but the tattoist was scared of snakes...wouldn't touch it. I wanted to get BHP stripes on my albino carpet......have to try somewhere else I suppose!! Anyone here know a tattoist who is not scared of snakes??


 
Not sure where you live but I know Inkslinger from here works at Alley Catz in Frankston.

http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=alley+catz+tattoo+frankston&btnG=Search&meta=cr=countryAU


----------



## Shano92 (Sep 12, 2008)

very cool tattoos everyone, that jungle tattoo is amasing. anyone else with some realistic reptile tattoos. 

Cheers Shane


----------



## mrillusion (Sep 12, 2008)

Justdriftnby said:


> I have not had it done yet but I am working on it, just getting the scetches finished off by my brother, its been difficult getting my MD to stay still long enough, I have 2 to choose from but what the hell may get them both done



those sketches look like photos in black and white shifty eyes at you


----------



## just_mel (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice tattoos y'all have 

I dont have any reptile tat's I have none, and for animal tattoo's I have two girly ones LOL (a butterfly & dolphin)


----------



## trader (Sep 13, 2008)

The gecko on our *HerpTrader banner* is the tattoo I have on my shoulder.


----------



## Shano92 (Sep 13, 2008)

nice tat, like the idea of using it in the banner


----------



## Justdriftnby (Sep 13, 2008)

mrillusion said:


> those sketches look like photos in black and white shifty eyes at you




Thanks Its been a long time in the making, will not get it done untile I am 100% happy with it, the first pic is my choice and cant wait to finish it off. All the best to my bro who is traveling the globe and hurry up and get back.


----------



## bigbite (Oct 5, 2008)

*Mulga*

Had this one for awhile.


----------



## larks (Oct 6, 2008)

The mulga looks great bigbite, heaps of detail.


----------



## daniel1234 (Oct 6, 2008)

bigbite said:


> Had this one for awhile.


 
Don't spose it was done by Spoonman who did the jungle? I'm lovin these realistic ones. Hey you can get whole photos done if you want, dunno how its done but anyone considered doing that (think I saw it on a woman on Letterman, she had everything).


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 6, 2008)

I would like to get some kind of lizard (small) under my wrist, hard to explain but thats kind of it


----------



## gary.wheeler7 (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## bigbite (Oct 6, 2008)

larks said:


> The mulga looks great bigbite, heaps of detail.



Thanks Larks. Show ya next time I need some rats.


----------



## bigbite (Oct 6, 2008)

daniel1234 said:


> Don't spose it was done by Spoonman who did the jungle? I'm lovin these realistic ones. Hey you can get whole photos done if you want, dunno how its done but anyone considered doing that (think I saw it on a woman on Letterman, she had everything).




Hi Daniel No It was a bloke called Klis? I think.......His shop has moved but was is Salisbury S.A.


----------



## pete12 (Oct 6, 2008)

Sweet i love these tats when i turn 18 i will be off to the tat shop to get one done


----------



## itbites (Oct 6, 2008)

Love the tatts varley + bigbite...very cool indeed


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 6, 2008)

Courtzrocks said:


> ...what gut...nice tattoo...g



:lol: Exactly!

Love the Copperhead tatt Bigbite! Cool as!


----------



## Australis (Oct 6, 2008)

pete12 said:


> Sweet i love these tats when i turn 18 i will be off to the tat shop to get one done



:lol:


----------



## Untouchable_Jodz (Oct 7, 2008)

saratoga said:


> I went in to get a reptile tattoo the other day...but the tattoist was scared of snakes...wouldn't touch it. I wanted to get BHP stripes on my albino carpet......have to try somewhere else I suppose!! Anyone here know a tattoist who is not scared of snakes??




I got my tattos done in ringwood, i cant member the exact name, but it was north of the station on maroondah hwy across from the shops( its on the right if you're traveling up to the hills). They do tattooing and piercing guy name craig owns it (or use to!) but great work!! He did my tat which i get lots of remarks over and he's reasonably priced. Def recomend them ! just a shame i cant remember the name


----------



## gman78 (Oct 7, 2008)

pete12 said:


> Sweet i love these tats when i turn 18 i will be off to the tat shop to get one done



Good call
Make sure you got to a good tattoo shop.
Beautiful detail in some shown.


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 7, 2008)

Depending on how well the design works with what I want; I'd like to get either scarification or a tattoo of an eyelash viper curled around the lower part of my upper arm and then straightening out and going down my forearm with its head resting on top.

That wouldn't be done until I get the tattoos I want on my legs (and other body mods) though, so get back to me in 10-20 years.


----------



## leighroyaus (Oct 7, 2008)

heres some of mine..

diamond python on arm is a work in progress... done by chilli at alleycatz in frankston
the Perentie on other arm is also done by chilli at alleycatz in frankston
avid keepers of herps.

the turtle on foot was done by steve paul at unique tattoo in mildura


----------



## leighroyaus (Oct 7, 2008)

anyone got any of crocs, wanna get one coming down my calf


----------



## spoonman (Oct 15, 2008)

bigbite said:


> Had this one for awhile.


 i love it.. whos the artist?

sorry got to exited and didn't read the rest of the thread..
should have known it was old clizbys, its a shame he give it away.


and i love those murray sketches..does he want a job? lol


----------



## Tatelina (Oct 15, 2008)

leighr33 said:


> heres some of mine..
> 
> diamond python on arm is a work in progress... done by chilli at alleycatz in frankston
> the Perentie on other arm is also done by chilli at alleycatz in frankston
> ...



Can you please explain the monitor on your right shoulder? Has it only got three legs? Is there 2 animals?


----------



## kakariki (Oct 15, 2008)

Great tatts. I especially like your Mulga bigbite! That is awesome. 
This is my next one.......I'm hoping to pay spoonman a visit sometime soon!


----------



## leighroyaus (Oct 17, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> Can you please explain the monitor on your right shoulder? Has it only got three legs? Is there 2 animals?



nah the monotor on my right shoulder has naother leg over the back, couldnt get any other photos will try to take some more to show u, 
its climing up my arm, but i didnt want a tail all the way down due to work purposes thats why the tails wrapped around
and same with the diamond on the other side


----------

